# Roomettes- Upper or Lower Level Best?



## CM (Mar 16, 2011)

This is on the Sunset Limited...if that makes a difference. Rooms 1-10 are upper and 11-14 lower. What's the difference? Is there a room I should avoid? Also, does it make any difference as far as motion sickness...is it a "better" ride in one or the other? Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

It's really up to you.

I personally like the upper level for the better views and because to pass between cars (such as to go to the Dining Car or Sightseer Lounge) is only possible via the upper level. Others like the lower level for more privacy (no thru traffic), stepping out quickly for "smoke" breaks and the shower and most rest rooms are on the lower level. (There is also one rest room on the upper level.)

Some people try to avoid rooms 9 & 10, due to being next to the car end door. However, I have had rooms 7, 8, 9 and 10 many times, and have had no noise problems!

To me, any room on a train is good!


----------



## had8ley (Mar 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> It's really up to you.
> 
> I personally like the upper level for the better views and because to pass between cars (such as to go to the Dining Car or Sightseer Lounge) is only possible via the upper level. Others like the lower level for more privacy (no thru traffic), stepping out quickly for "smoke" breaks and the shower and most rest rooms are on the lower level. (There is also one rest room on the upper level.)
> 
> ...


You're not fooling me Dave~ the Penthouse for you; I don't think you'd ride in the cellar. :lol: :lol: :lol: BTW, Room 6 is my choice for upper level travel. You can get next to the family room downstairs and it can be an eventful night with younger children that aren't used to riding trains.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

had8ley said:


> I don't think you'd ride in the cellar. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not In the cellar! The pool and spa take up too much room!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 17, 2011)

Prefer the upper roomettes myself, #3/#4/#5/#6 IMO are best. As was mewntioned #9 and #10 can be noisy and rougher riding due to being on the end of the car. The downstairs rooms (#11-#14) can be claustrophobic and if the family room is occupied by a rowdy buch of kids can be a pain! Dave nailed it, the view is better up top, its easy enough to come downstairs for the shower and luggage rack, fresh air breaks unless you are mobility challenged!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally I don't really care much either way. However, for the sake of discussion here are a couple more difference to consider that I didn't see mentioned above.

1. The lower level has substantially less swaying movement. If you get carsick or seasick easily you might want to choose the lover level.

2. If there is any sort of plumbing problem the lower level will get it worse than the upper level. Although eventually the smell will end up permeating both floors thanks to the recirculating air systems.

As for the view, keep in mind that even the bottom floor is elevated compared to the surrounding terrain. You're already at pickup truck height on the lower floor, so I wouldn't worry too much about missing out on anything on either level. At least not on the Sunset Limited.


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually was wondering about this some time ago...

Is there any difference in the headspace on the upper bunk of a Superliner on the upper floor versus lower floor?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

GlobalistPotato said:


> Is there any difference in the headspace on the upper bunk of a Superliner on the upper floor versus lower floor?


No.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> GlobalistPotato said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference in the headspace on the upper bunk of a Superliner on the upper floor versus lower floor?
> ...


Actually there is. First, I'll have to actually measure sometime, but I think that there might actually be an extra inch or so on the lower level. However, if if there isn't, one difference is that the upper level you lose some space due to the curve of the roof of the car. On the lower level that doesn't happen, you have a uniform amount of space across the entire bunk.


----------



## Kingbri1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have roommettes 13 and 14 reserved on the Builder. I was going to try and see if they had two upper levels available, but i think I might stick it out with what I have. This is my first trip so I wouldn't know the differences yet anyway.


----------



## CM (Mar 17, 2011)

So there is noticeable less "sway" on the bottom? Interesting. My wife gets motion sickness pretty easily...want to try and avoid that.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Kingbri1 said:


> I have roommettes 13 and 14 reserved on the Builder. I was going to try and see if they had two upper levels available, but i think I might stick it out with what I have. This is my first trip so I wouldn't know the differences yet anyway.


If the Family Room is occupied, you may know! Roomettes #13 & #14 are right next to the Family Room!


----------



## Pat Harper (Mar 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> If the Family Room is occupied, you may know! Roomettes #13 & #14 are right next to the Family Room!


How well we know! Hubby and I had roomette 13 on our return trip from Maricopa to Lafayette. On the first part of the trip, the room was occupied, but the kids were well behaved and we kept our door closed when we were in the room (didn't want that good AC to escape -  )

I can't remember when they got off, but the room wasn't occupied for a good part of the trip.

What ever you do, don't ever book a room that's next to the toilet even though it's convenient!


----------



## CM (Mar 17, 2011)

Which rooms are next to the bathrooms? (is there a layout online somewhere of the sleeper layouts?)

Someone mentioned the lower level was "clausterphobic"...but on the other hand, there's less sway and motion in the lower level. Just how tight is the lower level? Do you feel that much more closed in?


----------



## rrdude (Mar 17, 2011)

CM said:


> Which rooms are next to the bathrooms? (is there a layout online somewhere of the sleeper layouts?)
> 
> Someone mentioned the lower level was "clausterphobic"...but on the other hand, there's less sway and motion in the lower level. Just how tight is the lower level? Do you feel that much more closed in?


"claustrophobic" is a relative term. You won't feel more or less claustrophobic upstairs or downstairs. Think of the space as way less than a cruise ship, but a little more than a pop-up trailer.........


----------



## gregoryla (Mar 17, 2011)

The room location diagrams can be found at http://trainweb.org/crocon/sleeperplans.html

Though I prefer the upper level, I don't find the lower level claustrophobic. The lack of traffic on the lower level is actually very nice, though I don't think that factor outweighs the better views from the upper level.

By the way, before you agonize too much about upper v lower, you might call or email Amtrak and see if there are even any upper level rooms still available. The EB rooms book up quickly.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 17, 2011)

rrdude said:


> CM said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned the lower level was "clausterphobic"...but on the other hand, there's less sway and motion in the lower level. Just how tight is the lower level? Do you feel that much more closed in?
> ...


I would tend to agree with rrdude and I'm a tall guy by any measure. The upper bunk will be a tight fit so put whoever is the most limber and/or least claustrophobic up there.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

CM said:


> Which rooms are next to the bathrooms?


As shown in the diagram, there is no "public" rooms next to the bathrooms. Roomette #1 is - but that is the attendant's room. All the other bathrooms are on the lower level - and on the opposite side of the door/foyer.

Correction - The H-Room is next to the lower level rest rooms.


----------



## Kingbri1 (Mar 17, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Kingbri1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have roommettes 13 and 14 reserved on the Builder. I was going to try and see if they had two upper levels available, but i think I might stick it out with what I have. This is my first trip so I wouldn't know the differences yet anyway.
> ...


I called to see if upstairs was available and was told that they are, but not at the price I paid. I like the prices I paid so I'll stick to where we are at. I looked at the trainweb layout and they are across from each other as opposed to next door like I thought. I think it'llbe alright as long as the Family is respectable. It has to be occupied. If not I may ask for the upgrade to it... <_<


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 17, 2011)

Kingbri1 said:


> I called to see if upstairs was available and was told that they are, but not at the price I paid.


Despite the inaccurate claim of the reservation agent you spoke with there is no specific bucket or price tied to any given room of the same type in the same train. The reservation agent will need to manually adjust the price after moving you thanks to how the reservation system works, but it shouldn't cost you a single penny extra so long as you're not moving to a different date, time, or train number. If they refuse to offer you this service for free then ask for a supervisor.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Kingbri1 said:


> I think it'llbe alright as long as the Family is respectable. It has to be occupied. If not I may ask for the upgrade to it... <_<


Although the Family Room does have 4 beds, be aware that 2 of them are 4"2" long - or less!


----------



## FunNut (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently traveled from Flagstaff to New York on the Southwest Chief and Capitol Limited (then the NER to complete the trip). I have a touch of claustrophobia and was booked in rooms 13 and 11 on the lower level. The family bedroom adjacent to #13 was filled with 4 children, the parents had accommodations elsewhere.The kids were well behaved and absolutely no problem, although when they had the door open the room looked like an explosion in a toy factory.






I felt that the ride was more stable and comfortable on the lower level. I was very happy on the lower level and had no issues whatsoever with claustrophobia. It was nice to be in a low-traffic area, be near the luggage racks, and have the shower and 3 toilets close by. It was my first long trip on Amtrak and I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it..


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aloha

I've been lucky enough to ride the Coast Starlight several times. mostly upstairs, but once downstairs. Since I spend most of my time in either the Pacific Parlor car or the lounge, I prefer the upper level. The differences in my opinion is greater view more sway and more people noise upstairs, and below the track/wheel noise covers any people noise, the view is different, world goes by faster, passing through a yard makes one feel small, but still interesting. If you like to hop off to smoke or whatever, it is much easier. Also, I have ridden several other long distance trains, So have slept in coach, roomettes, Bedroom, and family room. What is most important is to be on the train and sharing our country.


----------



## Pat Harper (Mar 18, 2011)

CM said:


> Which rooms are next to the bathrooms? (is there a layout online somewhere of the sleeper layouts?)


We were assigned roomette 18 on our trip on the SL westbound. It's in the transdorm and is next-door to a toilet.


----------

